# Web Seminar 1-8-12- Hamaguri Edges



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2012)

So, i'm finally getting this set up and organized. I know some of you have e-mailed me about this already. If you are interested in participating, please make sure to add me to your skype (username- JBroida). The topic for this first class will be HAMAGURI EDGES.

The first "class" will take place on 1-8-12 at 5:15pm (west coast time  ). I am not going to charge for this first class, as i will need some time to work out the kinks (if there are any). However, we can only accomidate 10 people, so its a first come first serve basis.

Even if you've e-mailed me already, please post here if you are interested in joining the call. That way, i can keep track of the names all in one place.

In the future, i think we will do 1 or 2 hour classes (depending on how this one goes) at $10 per session (again, depending on how this one goes). I will try to have a schedule of subjects posted ahead of time.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm definitely interested. I have you added on Skype.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd love to get in on this but I won't be available at that time. Sounds really good though.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 5, 2012)

Oo me! Sounds fun. You'll probably get some babies in the background.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2012)

no worries... they can learn too  Gotta start young


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 6, 2012)

JBroida said:


> no worries... they can learn too  Gotta start young




One step ahead of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Jan 6, 2012)

hahaha... that is priceless


----------



## tk59 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's awesome, Eamon.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 6, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## TB_London (Jan 6, 2012)

If the UK wasn't 8 hours ahead I'd be jumping on this. Any chance of doing some on a Friday or Saturday so I don't have work in the morning?
And good luck with it


----------



## JBroida (Jan 6, 2012)

i'll have to see... the reason i'm doing sunday is that its just me in the store, so if i stay late, Sara doesnt have to stay with me (we normally take 1 car to work). But i might be able to do another day... i just have to see how it goes first and then work the schedule out.


----------



## jaybett (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the day off, and would like to take the class. 

Jay


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 6, 2012)

shoot, i would love to take part, but i'm going to be busy then.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 6, 2012)

jaybett said:


> I have the day off, and would like to take the class.
> 
> Jay



got it


@edipisreks next time i guess


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 6, 2012)

JBroida said:


> @edipisreks next time i guess



hopefully!


----------



## heirkb (Jan 7, 2012)

Is there still room for this?

BTW, are you in the store tomorrow, Jon? I wanted to drop by since I'm down south for the weekend, but I thought you were closed Sundays.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 7, 2012)

So do I need to have my sharpening station set up in front of my webcam?

Should I have a yanagiba handy? Should it be well sharpened already, or a bit trashed, and I will fix it?

Or is this going to be one of those voyueristic things where we watch you do the work and talk about it?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 7, 2012)

heirkb said:


> Is there still room for this?
> 
> BTW, are you in the store tomorrow, Jon? I wanted to drop by since I'm down south for the weekend, but I thought you were closed Sundays.



yes... and yes

i'll put you down on the list and maybe see you tomorrow


----------



## JBroida (Jan 7, 2012)

johndoughy said:


> So do I need to have my sharpening station set up in front of my webcam?
> 
> Should I have a yanagiba handy? Should it be well sharpened already, or a bit trashed, and I will fix it?
> 
> Or is this going to be one of those voyueristic things where we watch you do the work and talk about it?



well, everyone will be able to see everyone else. having a sharpening station set up would be good. I thought it would be nice if we did a demo and then q&a where you can try things and ask about them as you try. does that make sense


----------



## echerub (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh cool. Glad my sharpening station is on wheels


----------



## mattrud (Jan 8, 2012)

is there still space for this jon?

and do you need premium skype for this?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 8, 2012)

i think so, but i'll have to check when i get to work


----------



## JBroida (Jan 8, 2012)

Matt-
we do have space, but i think thats about it. We're at capacity. See you guys tonight.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 8, 2012)

So, when we do this thing this evening, i will call you guys... no need to call me

See you this evening.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 8, 2012)

just to let you all know, you do not need skype premium... you can use the regular free version... i have skype premium, so that takes care of the group call


----------



## mattrud (Jan 8, 2012)

sorry Jon I can't make it, another time. So that may leave one spot open. have fun guys!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 8, 2012)

spot opened up and then filled again... we're full once again


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 8, 2012)

This was great! Jon is great at answering questions understandably, and knowing lots of crap firsthand.


----------



## heirkb (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for doing this, Jon, and for letting me hang out in the store. For all you tempted to drop by the store, I highly recommend it. It's awesome. They even have parking in the back!


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes it was really neat. A couple of little glitches but I'm sure these events will improve and become something phenominal. I certainly learned alot about angles and stones this evening...so to all that were presesnt, I thank you for your repeated patience with me.

PZ


----------



## JBroida (Jan 9, 2012)

my pleasure guys... glad it went well... now i just have to come up with a lesson plan


----------



## mano (Jan 9, 2012)

Major thumbs up for Jon. I'm new to sharpening and learned a lot and it seems the more experienced people got a lot out of it, too.

Jon was really responsive to feedback to make the lesson work best for us. 

Thanks!


----------



## echerub (Jan 9, 2012)

Good session - just wish I was able to stay for the whole thing


----------

